# R-Stars Last Stand?



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Although my team has to take the next 2 games, and the Celtics only have to take one, Im confident my team will take this one. I've done this with Detroit fans before so Ill try it again.

Heres how it goes

If the Celtics win, I and any Pacer fan willing to take up the bet, will change their Icon to the Celtics logo. The sig will also be changed to whatever you guys want. Needless to say this also applies to you if the Pacers win, you change your Icon the the Pacers symbol, and your sig to whatever me and my boys choose. 

Now, heres the kicker. If your team loses the series, YOU MUST KEEP UP THE BET UNTIL THE OTHER TEAM IS ALSO KICKED OUT OF THE PLAYOFFS. So lets say the celtics lose and the Pacers make it to the finals, you would have to keep a Pacer Icon and whatever sig I choose until the end of the finals. 

This is a big bet and I dont want anyone stepping up to the plate unless they're planning on ridding it out the whole way. Look at it this way though, you only have to win 1 game to where I have to win two. So whos going to step up?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

None of you celtic fans will step up? Come on now, you have that little faith in your team?


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

I'll step up.
I happen to like the Pacers and if some how they come back (which I am of course not hoping for)
I will be rooting for them anyway.
So you are on
GO CELTICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, thanks for joining up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, heres the matchup so far


PACERS-----------------CELTICS

R-Star-------------------ThereisnoIinteam3
TicN9neZ8--------------celticsrule0873
PacerStyle272---------aquatious
heatfan------------------
Budweiser Boy---------
naM sdrawkcaB-------- 
Come on, there has to be some more Celtic fans out there willing to step up to the plate


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

I have no problem with the Pacer team. There have been heated things on the court but off the court everything I have read has been very respectful on both sides. Unlike NJ last year with all their whining and complaining and they won the dang series.
GO CELTICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I believe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> I have no problem with the Pacer team. There have been heated things on the court but off the court everything I have read has been very respectful on both sides. Unlike NJ last year with all their whining and complaining and they won the dang series.
> GO CELTICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I believe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Walker did point out Reggie's flopping, but then he was only stating the obvious. Reggie hasn't been a factor anyway. 

I won't take the bet after seeing how the Celtics performed last night. They had a golden opportunity and blew it. You just don't know what Celtics team is going to show up game to game and even quarter to quarter. Plus, I don't think I could ever root for the Pacers. I think I'd root for any other team in the playoffs before rooting for the Pacers, except for maybe the Nets.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, its sad to see how little celtic pride there is. So far only one fan has stepped up, and one of the more prominent Celtic fans, Mr.Sister wont join up. Come on Celtic fans.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

Just wanted to make it official in the celts board that im in.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Well, its sad to see how little celtic pride there is. So far only one fan has stepped up, and one of the more prominent Celtic fans, Mr.Sister wont join up. Come on Celtic fans.


Now, Don't blame the fans. I happened to jump on because I like the Pacers (when they are not playing my Celtics) but if this had been the Nets I would not have done it even if we had a 3 games to 0 lead. I hate them that much. Not that I don't think the Celtics can take them if they have too but because if I had to look at them for any amount of time I would literally throw up.
:yes: 
If you have that much hatred for another team then I can see you niot under any circustances want to look at their ugly logo for any specific amount of time.


Plus there is the factor that many people that post here are Paul Pierce fanatic and not real Celtics fans (no names mentioned or implied


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

My team is down a game and Im still making the bet. And make no mistake, having to have the celtics logo instead of my Pacers will make me insane. I hate Pierce and Walker even more so. Im mean the only reason Walker shoots 3s all day is because hes too fat and out of shape to make it to the hole. Think Im wrong celtic fans? Prove it. Stand up for your team. Join up.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm in this


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good to see your in. Heres the updated head to head.





> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Ok, heres the matchup so far
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Well, its sad to see how little celtic pride there is. So far only one fan has stepped up, and one of the more prominent Celtic fans, Mr.Sister wont join up. Come on Celtic fans.


I am a huge Celtics fan. I love Walker. I love Pierce. I love the role players. I love the heart they bring to the game. Having said that, I also realize they are a flawed team. The are lacking in personnel and some basketball fundamentals. They win a lot of games through shear willpower and hard work. Consistency is not their forte. I don't think I'm any less of a fan because I recognize their weaknesses. I'm a fan because I sorely want them to work on those weaknesses and become a great team. Many of those weaknesses are no fault of their own (poor draft picks, cheap former owner, Vin Baker, questionable offensive coaching). I'm not going to inflate the team to more than they really are because it accomplishes nothing. I will praise the team and defend them against naysayers but not blindly. They are perfectly capable of finishing this series tomorrow, and I'll be rooting for them to do so, but I also know what I saw last night, and that gives me pause to be hasty to proclaim them first round winners. They went over six minutes without a point when they could and should have ended the Pacers' season. I'll get a lot more satisfaction seeing the Celtics get it together and progress further in the playoffs than seeing Pacer fans with Celtics icons.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Its unfair now, but it wasn't unfair at the begining, sign me up, can't wait to kick you butts. 

Eventhough I am very concerned right now....


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

aquaitious i'll take up the bet with you


----------



## naM sdrawkcaB (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm in for the Pacers.
But.
I think the avatar and signarutre wager is kinda weak. I mean, I'd do that just for the hell of it. So why not make the stakes higher by having the losers right a 25-line article on why the winners team is the best team in the NBA? or something like that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naM sdrawkcaB</b>!
> I'm in for the Pacers.
> But.
> I think the avatar and signarutre wager is kinda weak. I mean, I'd do that just for the hell of it. So why not make the stakes higher by having the losers right a 25-line article on why the winners team is the best team in the NBA? or something like that.


Thats a good idea but theres alot of guys who might not have the time to do that. The bets pretty much just for fun. Good to see your in.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Updated Head to Head matchups.



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Ok, heres the matchup so far
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Your new sig. 

"Celtics Role Players>>>The whole Pacer team"


Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, GOODBYE.


----------



## naM sdrawkcaB (Apr 19, 2003)

Just wanted to let you Celtics fans know that I am sore loser and I will not be fulfilling my obligationg since the Pacers didn't lose the series, Isiah Thomas did. However if you all want I will write an article on why Boston is the worst city in America and why I believe Paul Pierce *edited by VD


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naM sdrawkcaB</b>!
> Just wanted to let you Celtics fans know that I am sore loser and I will not be fulfilling my obligationg since the Pacers didn't lose the series, Isiah Thomas did. However if you all want I will write an article on why Boston is the worst city in America and...


I don't care you don't have to do anything, just 
Man Please erase the last part.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

naM sdrawkcaB thats not cool. its just a game, wishing death upon someone is horrible. 


Anyway good luck to the celts in the second round and after watching this series I have much respect for your team.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacerStyle272</b>!
> naM sdrawkcaB thats not cool. its just a game, wishing death upon someone is horrible.
> 
> 
> Anyway good luck to the celts in the second round and after watching this series I have much respect for your team.


Thanks man, BTW you don't have to keep the sig, I was just kidding, its no big deal. If you had a coach you would have done a lot better.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks man, BTW you don't have to keep the sig, I was just kidding, its no big deal. If you had a coach you would have done a lot better.


Good thing Thomas put Bender in. He hit some threes, but man is he a horrible defender. I'd say he's as ineffective a 7 footer on defense as Bruno Sundov. Thomas has got to go. OB may not be a great coach, but he worked the matchups really well.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> Good thing Thomas put Bender in. He hit some threes, but man is he a horrible defender. I'd say he's as ineffective a 7 footer on defense as Bruno Sundov. Thomas has got to go. OB may not be a great coach, but he worked the matchups really well.


Most of the credit has to go to Thomas.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Myself, TicN9neZ8 and PacerStyle272 are the only ones who have to go through with the bet since there were only 3 Celtic fans who signed up. Only fair. Congrats to the Celtics, I wont come up with any excuses as to why you won, you guys just kept pounding on us and we couldnt get ourselves back in the game. Im glad O'Neal and Artest did not loose their heads at the end of the game, I sure didnt want to see any fights to close out the season. Your team won fair and square and you guys should keep your heads up high. Good luck to you for the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## naM sdrawkcaB (Apr 19, 2003)

*edited by VD


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh oh my, see you guys in the swamps.

-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naM sdrawkcaB</b>!


You must be some ignorant punk to say some stupid stuff like that, death isn't funny. I know you wouldn't be laughing if someone close to you died.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Man we lost, well the Pacers, I changed my avatar and sig, I must say the Paul Pierce proved me wrong when I was criticizing him.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Man we lost, well the Pacers, I changed my avatar and sig, I must say the Paul Pierce proved me wrong when I was criticizing him.


Nice to see some gracious Pacer fans. naM sdrawkcaB is not just a sore loser but also a jerk. Wishing death upon someone should be reserved for people like Saddam Hussein or Osama Bin Laden, not a guy from a team you hate. 

Anyway, I feel bad for Pacer fans. Thomas is such a bad coach. I bet you guys miss Larry Bird like crazy. If I were O'Neal, I'd go to San Antonio if Thomas sticks around.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Now wait a second here. I was the first person to sign on and I don't get to pick the signature that they have to use? That Bites.
:sour: 


Game was awesome.I had the most amazing seats right across from Troy Brown, Jermaine Wiggens and Lawyer Milloy (Or it could have been Ty Law. I can never tell them apart)

Tomorrow I will be first in line to get tickets for the Celtics home games.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Now wait a second here. I was the first person to sign on and I don't get to pick the signature that they have to use? That Bites.
> :sour:
> 
> ...


I was up against you in the head to head matchups so Ill let you choose what you want me to put. Until you let me know Ill just keep it at what its at. Let me know what you want. Oh, and congrats on the win.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Props to the Pacers fans that owned up to their bets.

Nam sdrawkcab, stop drinking the Boston Hatorade. Your last post was utterly tasteless. Consider this your warning.




Peace,
VD


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Man we lost, well the Pacers, I changed my avatar and sig, I must say the Paul Pierce proved me wrong when I was criticizing him.


Thanks, but instead could you add Paul Pierce= NBA Superstar

its not big deal if you don't but I don't think he gets respect.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Naw w/e your ame is, please don't come here and talk smack about a city (I'm guessing you've never been to. It seems to me that you're just jealous that we've won more championships than you and we're a better team this year.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Also i would like to thank the Pacer fans who took the loss graciously and didn't bait Celtic fans.:clap:


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

changing mine as we speak...seriously, celts outplayed pacers, good work...depressing for me tho


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks, but instead could you add Paul Pierce= NBA Superstar
> ...


k, I'm changing it now


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks, but instead could you add Paul Pierce= NBA Superstar
> ...


 No respect? Are you kidding me?
He gets respect from the media and the NBA refs. The coaches and GM's who vote him into every top 10 player list.
I really don't get it all when you say he gets no respect.
He doesn't get more respect then Kobe because Kobe is a 3 time NBA champion. Other wise he gets just as much respect as every other player I can come up with.
(deservedly so I might add)


Now Antoine Walker gets no respect.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> No respect? Are you kidding me?
> He gets respect from the media and the NBA refs. The coaches and GM's who vote him into every top 10 player list.
> ...


All I can think of is that Pierce doesn't get a whole lot of votes on the All-Star ballot from fans. But then you can only vote for 2 guards, and with McGrady, Iverson, and Kidd in your conference, it's hard to squeeze Pierce in. Also, the USA Basketball debacle tarnished his image a bit. Stupid George Karl.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> No respect? Are you kidding me?
> He gets respect from the media and the NBA refs. The coaches and GM's who vote him into every top 10 player list.
> ...


Wow, now here everyone can see that you ARE a Antoine fan more then a Pierce fan. 

Can't blame ya, I am too. I just hate Pierces TOs, thats all thats bothering me with his game.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> No respect? Are you kidding me?
> He gets respect from the media and the NBA refs. The coaches and GM's who vote him into every top 10 player list.
> ...


People on this site ahte him and walker.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, now here everyone can see that you ARE a Antoine fan more then a Pierce fan.
> ...


 I am not an Antoine fan more then a Paul Pierce. I am a Celtics fan. There is a huge difference. I don't care who is scoring as long as the Celtics are winning.
To say Paul Pierce is under-rated is just plain stupid to me and it has nothing to do with Antoine Walker.
Pierce gets more respect then any player on the court behind Kobe and Shaq and this shows in how many times he gets to the line.
He was choosen for last years worlds team. He is on every coaches and GM's top ten list.
The list of reasons goes on.

How can you say he is under-rated? What more do you expect him to get from what he has accomplished so far in the league.

Please give me some examples of how he is under-rated. 
Not being on this years Olympic team has already been answered.


I would be glad to defend Paul Pierce if someone ever went overboard and unfairly criticized him like they do Antoine but it has never happened.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How is Paul under-rated? 

Well I'll give you a date, a team and a player, and tell me how he's over-rated? He gets no respect by the refs, yes he goes to the line a lot (the most in the nba) but he gets hit about a million more times.

12-11-2002, Phoenix Suns, Amare Stoudemire, a rookie knocked Pierces' two fronth teeth out and nothing was called against him, a rookie gets a break before a guy who just came from the Olypics playing for his country, getting blamed for losing.

BTW I can give you about 25 players who will be shown on SportCenter or ESPNEWS in front of Paul, if you think he gets the most respect after Kobe and Shaq you are wrong. Ever heard of AI, TMac, VC?????????????????????


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> How is Paul under-rated?
> 
> Well I'll give you a date, a team and a player, and tell me how he's over-rated? He gets no respect by the refs, yes he goes to the line a lot (the most in the nba) but he gets hit about a million more times.
> ...


Worst officiated game ever. BTW Whenever there is a discussion about superstars is Pierce mentioned. people think he plays no D, all he can do is shoot, and he's a ballhog. i know Pirce gets more respect than Walker but neither get a lot of it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> Worst officiated game ever. BTW Whenever there is a discussion about superstars is Pierce mentioned. people think he plays no D, all he can do is shoot, and he's a ballhog. i know Pirce gets more respect than Walker but neither get a lot of it.


Walker gets no respect, eveyone hates him so why bother. I'll always defend him, but I can't praise him. Pierce on the other hand you can praise, and he does get respect, but VERY little. I know when you hear a superstar Pierce will get mentioned, but there are at least 25 people who will make sportcenter in front of him. When they say, Pierce plays no D, I :laugh:. Plus this year has been his worst shoothing year, and this year he has had the most assists then any other year. I just love when people are wrong.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Pierce leads the NBA is free throws so to complain that he doesn't get to the line is ridiculous. He gets the benefit so often that sometimes real fouls will be overlooked but how can someone who leads the NBA in free throws not get to the line enough?

Pierce really doesn't play a lot of defense but this post season I think he has done a decent job. He had a tough player on him against Indiana. Ron Artest played some great basketball unlucky for Pierce he was guarding him. (Most of the time)


Allan Iverson might get more respect then Paul but Mgrady doesn't. Pierce has more help on his team then either of those two (which is ironic to use as an excuse when Antoine keeps getting called over-rated and useless. I have seen others use this as an excuse also) which is why they probably sometimes get more credit then they should.
Anyone who saw Allan Iverson play a few years back in the playoffs the year he made the NBA finals would know why he gets so much credit. As much as I am a "team wins games" person Allan Iverson was amazing.


I don't know how much more respect you think Paul should get.
If the Celtics ever win a title all the praise and glory will go to Paul and no one else will be mentioned.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Pierce leads the NBA is free throws so to complain that he doesn't get to the line is ridiculous. He gets the benefit so often that sometimes real fouls will be overlooked but how can someone who leads the NBA in free throws not get to the line enough?


I don't care if he leads the NBA in free throws. If he gets fouled more times than he gets to the line, then he's not getting enough calls. Opponents hold him and mug him practically the whole game, and I'd say only half of those are called. That's probably being generous. This has nothing to do with Heinsohn either. The replays don't lie. If players were doing the same thing to Iverson or even Reggie Miller, they'd get to the line more than Pierce.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't care if he leads the NBA in free throws. If he gets fouled more times than he gets to the line, then he's not getting enough calls. Opponents hold him and mug him practically the whole game, and I'd say only half of those are called. That's probably being generous. This has nothing to do with Heinsohn either. The replays don't lie. If players were doing the same thing to Iverson or even Reggie Miller, they'd get to the line more than Pierce.


Quite simply, your wrong. Your not looking at it rationaly because your a Pierce fan. Pierce has the respect of the officials and gets the calls he should. Simple as that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Regardless, this was a thread about me making a bet to Celtic fans. I dont know why or when it turned into a Paul Pierce thread, but I dont want it in here. Make another thread to talk about it if you'd like.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Quite simply, your wrong. Your not looking at it rationaly because your a Pierce fan. Pierce has the respect of the officials and gets the calls he should. Simple as that.


I don't actually agree with this but I don't not agree with it either.
I have seen Paul get no calls on fouls he deserves to get fouls on but then i have seen him get some fouls that weren't fouls.
IMO it all evens out.

He leads the league in fouls so I really don't get how anyone can complain that he doesn't get respect from the refs.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Quite simply, your wrong. Your not looking at it rationaly because your a Pierce fan. Pierce has the respect of the officials and gets the calls he should. Simple as that.


I'm guessing you don't watch all 82 Celtics regular season games, since you're not a fan, so how would you know? I can't comment on how many calls and no-calls Jermaine O'Neal or any other player on the Pacers gets all season because the only time I watch the Pacers is when they play the Celtics. But what I have seen is Reggie Miller literally shoving Pierce to the floor to get open for a last minute shot and Pierce not getting a call. It wasn't even subtle. This kind of stuff happens to Pierce in a lot of games. It happens to Walker, too, but the refs have zero respect for Walker. 

And sorry to mess up your thread, but it's hard to respond to posts in another thread.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you don't watch all 82 Celtics regular season games, since you're not a fan, so how would you know? I can't comment on how many calls and no-calls Jermaine O'Neal or any other player on the Pacers gets all season because the only time I watch the Pacers is when they play the Celtics. But what I have seen is Reggie Miller literally shoving Pierce to the floor to get open for a last minute shot and Pierce not getting a call. It wasn't even subtle. This kind of stuff happens to Pierce in a lot of games. It happens to Walker, too, but the refs have zero respect for Walker.
> ...


Well, guess I might as well keep it going then. The thing is, every prime time player gets calls missed on them. Every team has a top player who doesnt get calls, but Paul leads the league in free throws, so it cant be any worse than it is for the other players out there.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> Worst officiated game ever. BTW Whenever there is a discussion about superstars is Pierce mentioned. people think he plays no D, all he can do is shoot, and he's a ballhog. i know Pirce gets more respect than Walker but neither get a lot of it.



I don't know why the duo doesn't get the respect due to them. They get my respect, as those 2 are on a team that is not only undersized, but has a power forward playing center. Not only that, they have a coach who doesn't seem to make use of the big guys he does have - Grant Long and Mark B.

:clap: for Paul, Walker, and their team


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to like everbody lol.

As a duo they don't really get the respect they should.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> You seem to like everbody lol.
> 
> As a duo they don't really get the respect they should.


I like ANY & ALL good players who give all they can even when some fans don't believe they do. Walker & Pierce are great players. 

I really mean it - I do love this game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!


Just because someone goes to the line the most doesn't mean they shouldn't be there more. Please explain to me how can you lose your front teeth, falling down from like 6ft head first, and a ROOKIE benifiting from the call? Just explain that? 

Pierce is a GREAT defender, but its not his responsibility to guard the oppositions best player, imagin Pierce play Grade-A defense, and then run to play Grade-A offense???? On a 8 man team???

TMac doesn't get more respect then Paul??? Thats new to me...



> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> It happens to Walker, too, but the refs have zero respect for Walker.


Employee #8, lol don't complain about Walker, he'll never get anything called his way. You see people (Celtic fans) complain that he missed two crucial FTs vs the Pacers in OT (Game 5), well the last time he went to the line was in like Game 2, so how do you expect a player to go out and make them? Why would a player even practice FTs if he knows he won't get to the line more then 4 times every 2 or 3 games.



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I don't know why the duo doesn't get the respect due to them. They get my respect, as those 2 are on a team that is not only undersized, but has a power forward playing center. Not only that, they have a coach who doesn't seem to make use of the big guys he does have - Grant Long and Mark B.


Correction TRM a "always injured" power forward playing Center, who now can only play 20 minutes a game, a Mark Blount who can't didn't get much PT in DENVER!!!!! And then we got 12th man Walter McCarty playing Center for most of the time. 

A coach that doesn't have an offense at all besids shooting the 3s. Nevermind Long or Bryant he could make any use of VIN BAKER!!!
Oh Paul Silas where are thou? LOL

Another thing this is the best duo in the NBA behind Shaq and Kobe.



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I do love this game.


That sounded like you are promoting something. LOL


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

> Just because someone goes to the line the most doesn't mean they shouldn't be there more. Please explain to me how can you lose your front teeth, falling down from like 6ft head first, and a ROOKIE benifiting from the call? Just explain that?


There are missed calls in the NBA. It isn't something that PP has a monopoly on. You see great players, role players, bench players, rookies, veterans, and legends get hacked all the time with no foul call. You arguing that PP doesn't get to the line enough is silly considering he leads the NBA in free throws.

For everytime a ref misses a foul on PP he is also missing on on Kobe or T-Mac. Being a Ref isn't a perfect science, and you shouldn't expect it to be one.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KA</b>!
> 
> 
> There are missed calls in the NBA. It isn't something that PP has a monopoly on. You see great players, role players, bench players, rookies, veterans, and legends get hacked all the time with no foul call. You arguing that PP doesn't get to the line enough is silly considering he leads the NBA in free throws.
> ...


I don't think the issue is just missed calls. Hits on the arm and unnecessary contact go uncalled every day. It's missed calls that are so blatantly obvious that you just have to wonder about them. Getting shoved to the floor... getting held by the shirt... GETTING YOUR TEETH KNOCKED OUT when there is no obstruction of view for the officials. Pierce doesn't just fall on his face for fun. 

Plus, the argument that everyone gets missed calls doesn't make any sense. If someone gets fouled, they should get a call. I don't care who's getting fouled or who's doing the fouling. Fouling someone is essentially cheating. You're illegally obstructing someone's game. If the refs don't call it, then players will continue to do it until it gets called. It doesn't matter if you're Kobe Bryant or Bruno Sundov. A foul is a foul. Pierce leads the league in free throws because he's not afraid to take a hit going to the basket. The only other player I can think of who sacrifices his body like that is Iverson. He earns most of his fouls, and if they foul him ten more times, he should get 20 more trips to the line. You may think calling all those fouls will disrupt the flow of the game, but on the contrary, it will probably help it along because people will think twice about using certain tactics to slow a player down. If you can't guard Pierce or anyone else, then you either shouldn't be guarding them or you should expect them to light you up. Sometimes a player is unguardable, and you have to deal with that.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think the issue is just missed calls. Hits on the arm and unnecessary contact go uncalled every day. It's missed calls that are so blatantly obvious that you just have to wonder about them. Getting shoved to the floor... getting held by the shirt... GETTING YOUR TEETH KNOCKED OUT when there is no obstruction of view for the officials. Pierce doesn't just fall on his face for fun.
> ...


Good Post:clap:


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> Plus, the argument that everyone gets missed calls doesn't make any sense. If someone gets fouled, they should get a call.


What part of the word missed do you not understand. Ref's aren't perfect. They don't see *everything*. It happens in every sport. Hell it happens everywhere in life.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KA</b>!
> 
> 
> What part of the word missed do you not understand. Ref's aren't perfect. They don't see *everything*. It happens in every sport. Hell it happens everywhere in life.


But if you've watched the Celtics Pierce gets beat up over and over and never ghets the calls


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> But if you've watched the Celtics Pierce gets beat up over and over and never ghets the calls


I'm sure every fan of every team will argue the same thing about their superstar.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KA</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure every fan of every team will argue the same thing about their superstar.


I am far from biased when it comes to sports. I admit when teams get cheap calls and when the celtics get away with things. But if you watched either of our games against the suns we were screwed, the refs were horrible.


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

*...*

When exactly did the c's play the suns?


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> How is Paul under-rated?
> 
> Well I'll give you a date, a team and a player, and tell me how he's over-rated? He gets no respect by the refs, yes he goes to the line a lot (the most in the nba) but he gets hit about a million more times.
> ...


There you go KA


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Please people don't compare Pierce and Kobe/T-Mac in terms of fouls, Kobe and T-Mac get every touch-foul the refs see and DON'T see.

On the Iverson thing, I agree he's one of those players who gets beat up a lot too, and he doesn't get the fouls called either, whats even worse he's smaller then Pierce, imagin how he's getting beat up?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*I wrote this a few days ago (Site shut down) so I saved it and copied it*



> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!


Just because someone goes to the line the most doesn't mean they shouldn't be there more. Please explain to me how can you lose your front teeth, falling down from like 6ft head first, and a ROOKIE benifiting from the call? Just explain that? 

Pierce is a GREAT defender, but its not his responsibility to guard the oppositions best player, imagin Pierce play Grade-A defense, and then run to play Grade-A offense???? On a 8 man team???

TMac doesn't get more respect then Paul??? Thats new to me...



> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> It happens to Walker, too, but the refs have zero respect for Walker.


Employee #8, lol don't complain about Walker, he'll never get anything called his way. You see people (Celtic fans) complain that he missed two crucial FTs vs the Pacers in OT (Game 5), well the last time he went to the line was in like Game 2, so how do you expect a player to go out and make them? Why would a player even practice FTs if he knows he won't get to the line more then 4 times every 2 or 3 games.



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I don't know why the duo doesn't get the respect due to them. They get my respect, as those 2 are on a team that is not only undersized, but has a power forward playing center. Not only that, they have a coach who doesn't seem to make use of the big guys he does have - Grant Long and Mark B.


Correction TRM a "always injured" power forward playing Center, who now can only play 20 minutes a game, a Mark Blount who can't didn't get much PT in DENVER!!!!! And then we got 12th man Walter McCarty playing Center for most of the time. 

A coach that doesn't have an offense at all besids shooting the 3s. Nevermind Long or Bryant he could make any use of VIN BAKER!!!
Oh Paul Silas where are thou? LOL

Another thing this is the best duo in the NBA behind Shaq and Kobe.



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I do love this game.


That sounded like you are promoting something. LOL


----------

